# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  matthew king

## chance

did anyone else read anything else in to matthew king getting upset last night about when jimmy mentioned that hes never a hit with the ladys?

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

Oh yes!  Me and the other half spotted that.  I think we have someone in the closet......

----------


## MRSM2B

i noticed that as well, That would be fun he is such a hard man it would be great if they turned him Gay<

----------


## soap addict queen

This is true, since the Kings have been in Emmerdale I have never heard or seen Matt King with a woman....... so prehaps this will be his big storyline

----------


## Jemma

He did have a one night stand once didn't he? It was Tom's friend that died's daughter I think. But apart from that there hasn't been anything really.

----------


## Soozee

> This is true, since the Kings have been in Emmerdale I have never heard or seen Matt King with a woman....... so prehaps this will be his big storyline


 Well Carl went out with the bar maid at the pub so maybe Mathew will go out with the bar man, about time Paul got a bit of action. 
Would be a shame really though if he came out of the closet, I'd rather they found him a good women and he could then compete against Carl and Chloe, be good if one of those brothers could find a decent and honest women.

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

Nooooooooo! I really like Matthew! I heard it too and was so sad! I want him to settle down with a King woman who's not a conniving cow (ie. Chloe, Charity and Sadie). Even though he's mean I love him anyways.

----------


## soap addict queen

_But if he was to get off with one of the women in emmerdale it would give him Louise (she currently with Terry, but you never know), Viv, EDNA (now she could do with a man), Steph.... anyone else got any ideas?_ ;)  ;)

----------


## Soozee

> _But if he was to get off with one of the women in emmerdale it would give him Louise (she currently with Terry, but you never know), Viv, EDNA (now she could do with a man), Steph.... anyone else got any ideas?_ ;)  ;)


As Ashleys gone back to the church he could maybe win Luarel over, no maybe not, theres Pauls mum, can't think what her name is off top of head.
If you think about finding suiters for him you realise just how few characters there are in the show yet it always to me seems to be one of the most consistant. Good story writers for a start.

----------


## Katy

Matthew had a bit of a thing with sibhoun marsden or am i imagining things. Its was when her husband died was'nt it?

Katxxx

----------


## chec2k

> He did have a one night stand once didn't he? It was Tom's friend that died's daughter I think. But apart from that there hasn't been anything really.


Yeah he did have some fun with that woman, I think Matthew gets between Terry and Louise. Matthew and Louise seem more exciting then boring Terry and Louise.

----------


## Soozee

He was being kind to her and compassionate in her loss, oh no hang on he was trying to get her to sell him the house that was it wasn't it.!

----------


## Treacle

he flirted with charity

----------


## Jemma

Did anyone see Matthew knock back Sadie last night, I was laughing so much!! God, I hate sadie.

----------


## Soozee

I like Mathew though.  He's about the only eligable batchalor left in the village.
Theres one women we've forgotten about. 
Cahstity's still there for another few months. But then she's going as well so it's not going to be here. 
Just as long as He doesn't end up with Thelma Louise it'll be okay.

----------


## badactor

Hes going to get together with louise, and break terrys heart.

Seeing hes practically the only guy who louise has not been with yet...
thats a plausible plotline..  :Smile:

----------


## debbi

I really like Matthew, I wondered if in the future it will come out that he had a bit of a fling with Sadie before they arrived in Emmerdale and that is why he was so annoyed at Jimmys comments (he looked if he was about to say something interesting then changed his mind) If you watch when him and Sadie are alone together they seem as if they could have had a history together

----------

